# 2000 Pontiac Make Radio Display Larger



## theGman22980 (Jun 26, 2009)

Just curious if there is a way to make the radio station ID display larger than the clock display? It is a bit hard to see, with the red color and all.
Can I elimiate the clock display? Minimize the clock?

Thanks,

Gman


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

None that I know of, you may try a disability store. Or an after market radio.


----------

